

PADDs, not the iPad – when tablets are cheap enough to give away - bensummers
http://www.sicpers.info/2014/07/padds-not-the-ipad/

======
intendedeffect
Sorry to go offtopic, but man, I miss DS9. Where in this television
renaissance is my high-quality serialized space sci fi?

As for the post itself, I could see it. And in addition to price drops, I
think you'd need to see improved inter-device communication—I want to copy
text from the PADD I'm reading and paste into the email I'm writing on another
one. Seems like there's already wheels in motion on that point.

